# New Felt DA frame



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks somewhat similar to the new Team Radioshack TT bikes.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/photos/pro-bike-david-millars-garmin-transitions-felt-da/120345


I'm guessing this is the "2011" DA frame?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

The Clyde said:


> Looks somewhat similar to the new Team Radioshack TT bikes.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/photos/pro-bike-david-millars-garmin-transitions-felt-da/120345
> 
> ...


Press release from Felt comes next week at Tour of CA.

-SD


----------

